# How much interest in NIB OS gear?



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

I used to work at a shop that still had a bunch of old school Audio Art, Massive Audio (American made), Marathon and other gear NIB. I'll see what else next time its convenient (neighboring city). Should I try to middle man and sell some of his stuff on here? He may want waay too much, but should I ask and post anyway?

I'm in Canada, so I'm not too sure about shipping into the States. Anybody with any info on this could chime in too. 

Third, is there any way to add pics from an iPhone? I currently don't have a computer. I could borrow one, but am not very computer literate, so any info on the simplest way to go would be much appreciated.


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

Only Alpine, Phoenix Gold, or Orion for me, rest of old stuff I dont collect. Maybe a mint Zapco, PPI Art, or HiFonics too

dunno how to post pics off a phone, unless you send it to photobucket and a post a link, that might work.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

There's an app, tapatalk? That you can use to view this forum, and others, and it allows you to post pics.


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

by chance any monolithic or adcom hidden?


----------



## STROKD (Jan 24, 2013)

marvnmars said:


> by chance any monolithic or adcom hidden?


or old school A/D/S? :surprised:


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL When I started reading this thread and saw the Massive and Marathon, I immediately thought of how popular these brands were on the Island in the mid-90's. Then I look and see that the OP lives on Vancouver Island. Southern Island, around Victoria/Saanich?


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

SUX 2BU said:


> LOL When I started reading this thread and saw the Massive and Marathon, I immediately thought of how popular these brands were on the Island in the mid-90's. Then I look and see that the OP lives on Vancouver Island. Southern Island, around Victoria/Saanich?


I'm up in Duncan now, but did work in this shop in Colwood. I will get a list together next time I'm down there and see if there's any interest. I also did get a photobucket app for hosting pics.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

My $.02:

It's not worth it anymore. I recently sold off most of my old school NIB collection and found that it was *extremely* hard to find a buyer, and when I did they would try and lowball so bad it was offensive. Very few old school enthusiasts are willing to pay good money for NIB old school anymore. The only reason you should consider buying NIB old school is if you plan on never getting rid of it because you will always lose money if you try and sell it.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I have several BNIB Orions and Planet Audio(tube) that are a collectors dream(HCCA-2100,2250-BEAST,NT-200,etc.)and although all is for sale,none will be sold unless someone wants some of the other gear in a pkge deal.
It is not cheap at all when one considers
-time in finding such a piece
-negotiating and purchasing costs
-shipping
It all adds up.

and it is hard to find that person


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Amen to that, I am still very attached to my stuff and fear the day when i do loose interest or need money if it ever comes as its going to be a bear to try to find buyers. But if you can find them there are people who want certain things. Its just tough locating them so its a blessing having this forum here its connected me with some gear I would never find elsewhere.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I might be interested in the Audio Art amps. PM me a list.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ I'm out at camp for the next 4-6 weeks. I do plan on visiting the shop when I get back. I'll let you know.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im in for anything Audio Art also. I have about 17 AA amps as it is, including a 140.4, 120.2 and 50hc that are bnib. Id buy more!  Might have the most 100hc of any AA collector-6 of them. 

I have owned, still do and sold alot of bnib amps over the last 20 years and the previous statements are very true- its a small nitch, guys that want the stuff real bad will pay but how do you find them? This sight has helped tremendously with connecting like minded addicts! Haha. 

I still have 5 bnib E7 Esoteric Audio 2 channel amplifiers. Some of the best hand built amps ever made IMPO. Each of these wouldnt sell for $350 shipped if my life depended on it but I know I cant find another amp to do what they can do on the market for twice the money now! Its stupid, thats why we end up buying up all kinds of good deals we see( before the next guy see's what a sweet deal this is..lol) and end up sitting on this gear for years and years. I know I have 10-15k in amps sitting on my shelves and im fine with it. Old school Zed, bunch of Linear Power, Blade, PPI, Sound Stream, Copper chassis decks.. Ill try them all eventually. 

Always looking for mint or NIB Audio Art though..


----------



## 03whtlightning (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm interested as well. Please send me a list of what's available. Thanks.


----------



## Jazzop (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm always interested in Sony ES/XES and PPI Powerclass stuff. I realize you didn't name these brands, but you did say "other gear"...


----------

